# Sous vide cooker recommendations



## Cj7851 (Jan 27, 2020)

Since I joined the forum I have seen alot about sous vide and am considering getting a cooker. Just looking for recommendations on a good one without breaking the bank.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2020)

Personally I have an Anova and it works well


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 28, 2020)

Anova is the most popular. I have a Cisno 1000watt, was $89 from amazon, but it doesn't have any of the Bluetooth or Wi-Fi stuff that I'd never know how to use anyhow. Works great for a couple of years now tho I think they are sold under a different name these days. For $89 the one with Emril's name on it looks good. RAY


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2020)

Anova....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq
 makes a great one! They are also a sponsor and offer discount codes at certain times. Check amazon


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have Anova for sometime already and very happy with this device. Recently I bought Inkbird SV circulator as a spare one.... If my Anova ever goes down - I'll get another (newer model) Anova for sure!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 28, 2020)

I bought the inkbird with this bucket, this rack and this insulated thing.

No regrets here!   Love the SV and the bucket and rack work great.


----------



## clifish (Jan 28, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> makes a great one! They are also a sponsor and offer discount codes at certain times. Check amazon


+2 on the inkbird, wifi works great and like mentioned,  is a sponsor and usually posts up discount codes sometimes up to 50%


----------



## mike243 (Jan 28, 2020)

Bought a inkbird with wifi and it works great


----------



## Braz (Jan 28, 2020)

Happy with my Anova but Inkbird also gets good reviews and seems like a good company to deal with based on their Forum participation.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 28, 2020)

Sort of like asking folks what is the best brand of car to buy.  I personally have an Anova and would recommend it, but there are lots of quality units out there.


----------



## dr k (Jan 28, 2020)

I like the 1,000 watt inkbird. I have used the wifi and it's great at my parents for the holidays etc.  but I don't have  wifi with unlimited cell data so I  just set it manually at home.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 29, 2020)

Offer 15% code for the inkbird wifi sous vide: VKUD9X4G 
Will save you money.


----------



## Danno44 (Jan 29, 2020)

i also have the Inkbird and have zero complaints.  WiFi works well, unit is extremely quiet, don’t even know it’s on except for water movement and the green light.


----------



## Cj7851 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone I appreciatethe input. I was between an Anova and an Inkbird seems like now all I have to do is pick one.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 30, 2020)

I have 3 Anova cookers if that tells you anything


----------



## S-met (Jan 31, 2020)

I have the anova and the inkbird.

Both are quality units. My anova is BT, 750w
 inkbird is wifi 1000w.

If using without the app, my anova is more user friendly. 

I prefer the size of the anova, but like everything else about the inkbird. Any specific questions or need pics, let me know.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 31, 2020)

i bought this unit as an entry level deal. Works great so far. Only about 10 hours on it and no WiFi frills.


----------



## Glock9x19 (Feb 20, 2020)

Would reiterate the love for the Inkbird unit.  If nothing else, I'd lean that way just because of their presence on this board.


----------

